# Pombal/Tomar Laundrettte



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone got details of a self service laundrette within 15 Km of Pombal or Tomar - sort of place where you can chuck workware in the machines for a "non delicate" wash ?

Ta Muchley


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think few and far between here, we've found the Camaras normally run laundry services apart from the puublic dry clean/washing businesses


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Think few and far between here, we've found the Camaras normally run laundry services apart from the puublic dry clean/washing businesses


Strange, we've used them often in the North (Porto) and South (Portimao) with zero problems location before but not in this area where no industrial cities so just wanted some local knowledge so save time.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well that's it in cities but less so outside, try the usual asking at a local cafe they no doubt know someone who does laundry
Find this site useful sometimes Dry Cleaning & Laundry Coimbra, Portugal


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

That is exactly what we do not want.


Anyone got details of a self service laundrette within 15 Km of Pombal or Tomar - sort of place where you can chuck workware in the machines for a "non delicate" wash ?


----------

